# Starmaid Tubs



## SamNabz (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey all, does anyone know of any stores that stock these 30L starmaid tubs?





Preferably somewhere around the Inner West or Sutherland Shire area.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## jacorin (Feb 21, 2013)

not from down there,but have you looked in Bunnings??? or BigW


----------



## RedFox (Feb 21, 2013)

Masters if you have one. Bunnings does and I think office works does as well.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 21, 2013)

I have one but they are pretty flimsy and I reckon small snake could easily escape. If you go to office works you can buy bulldog clips to put on the sides.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you guys sure it's this specific tub?

There's another 30L tub which is taller and is available in most stores (Bunnings, Woolworths, Big W etc.) but I have never seen this size anywhere in stock which is shorter and longer.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 21, 2013)

We got our tubs from the kitchen section of Howard's storage world.


----------



## jacorin (Feb 21, 2013)

SamNabz said:


> Are you guys sure it's this specific tub?
> 
> There's another 30L tub which is taller and is available in most stores (Bunnings, Woolworths, Big W etc.) but I have never seen this size anywhere in stock which is shorter and longer.




no m8,i'm not sure,when i've been in there it's to look for bigger tubs....sry


----------



## RedFox (Feb 21, 2013)

I know which one you mean. I actually got mine from masters. I know Bunning does sell starmaid containers. I just assumed they would have this size. Sorry.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey RedFox that does look like the tub. There's a 30L and a 50L one and Masters only show the 50L one on their site.

I even used their live chat function and the guy proceeded to link me to *every* other Starmaid tub they stocked except the 30L Underbed one I'm looking for which was frustrating...

Also I should have specified that I'm in Sydney.


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Feb 21, 2013)

I saw them at Big W the other day. Not sure about down there though. I'm in Hervey Bay Qld. They definitely had those ones though


----------



## RedFox (Feb 21, 2013)

SamNabz said:


> Hey RedFox that does look like the tub. There's a 30L and a 50L one and Masters only show the 50L one on their site.
> 
> I even used their live chat function and the guy proceeded to link me to *every* other Starmaid tub they stocked except the 30L Underbed one I'm looking for which was frustrating...
> 
> Also I should have specified that I'm in Sydney.



Yep mine is definitely the 30L. Just had a look on masters website and couldn't find it.

Haha. Sounds like some of my experiences with the staff at Bunnings Hawthorn. I now don't even bother asking for help and just look myself. I find that both bunnings and masters stock products that aren't on their website. It might be worth going for a look.


----------



## reptalica (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm with RedFox. Bunnings is hit and miss. Eltham = diddly squat. Thomastown = 1001.

But yeah I have a 30 & 52 litre. Now Jaffa is in his proper enclosure.


----------

